# So darn close to Devonviolet!



## MsDeb (Feb 17, 2015)

I was only a half hour away from getting to meet Devonviolet this weekend.  DRAT!!!  Left my  house to meet her and it had already started to sleet, so I made the tough choice to turn around and go back home. Probably a good idea since my son left for work about an hour later and ended up in a ditch for 45 minutes.  
Devonviolet, hope you and your pups made it home safe!  I'll be looking for pictures.


----------

